# network completely dead[solved]

## F-0_ICE

since a recent world update my network has been on the fritz. the fist problem is neither dhcp or static ip will allow a connection to the router. the next noticeable problem is the link light is out on both ends of the connection (NIC and router). at this point it looks like a hardware problem but it isn't i am using the same computer to write this in windows XP no problems. 

i haven't changed any of my network config (which is a basic dhcp setup) nor i have i changed the kernel since the world update. i stil have yet to get the package list out of the emerge log but the only thing i can make a guess on being a cause is the update to udev-115. but thats just a hunch i'm no expert on this.

i will provide more info if needed.

EDIT: card is onboard realtek 8139

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> only thing i can make a guess on being a cause is the update to udev-115. but thats just a hunch i'm no expert on this. 

 

me neither, but it seems like a pretty good guess.  my guess is that udev wants to rename eth0 something else, and now it's named something that doesn't have an init.d/net.* script for it, and so no initialization is happening at all.

I recommend to diagnose whether the card is being driven at all, you command your computer thusly: 

```
ifconfig -a
```

  Have a look and you might just notice a new name for the device.  In that case, you can change something in /etc so that the nic goes back to the original name.

if there aren't any such cards in the output, though, it looks like you need to find the driver.  maybe you need to add 8139too to /etc/modules.autoload.d or something?

----------

## F-0_ICE

just checked ifconfig -a and the isn't any extra devices.

modules are loaded by udev on boot and i have tried unloading them and reloading them manually as well as building the drivers into the kernel nothing changed.

i have eth0 and lo and can ping lo successfully and eth0 does have this proper MAC address according to ifconfig.

----------

## erik258

but 'dhcpcd eth0' does nothing?

----------

## F-0_ICE

times out thats it. strange isn't it? oh i forgot. i get an apipa address though thats pretty useless. not sure if it dhcpcd's doing or not.

----------

## erik258

perhaps you should try a dhcpcd downgrade.  I don't think you'll need web access for that, although I could be wrong I guess.  You should have the downloads in your $DISTFILES still.  

I vaguely remember some dhcpcd issues, but, having been unaffected, I paid no heed.

But you said static ip failed too, so I tend to disbelieve that it's a dhcpcd issue at all.  

However, this leaves me clueless.  Sorry.  If you aren't doing some very stringent firewalling with iptables, or issuing a lot of etc updates without examining differences, i can't think of what could have changed.

----------

## F-0_ICE

i have managed to get the properly dated sections of the emerge log now i have to get rid of the garbage lucky its only 38 packages to sort through.

 i will update this post with the info when done. thanks for your help thus far.

the packages from the emerge log

```
sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.7

sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.6

removed blocker

sys-apps/setarch-2.0

dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22

dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16

app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16

app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15

sys-libs/timezone-data-2007g 

sys-libs/timezone-data-2007f

sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22

sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1

sys-apps/busybox-1.7.0

sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1)

net-misc/dhcpcd-3.1.5

net-misc/dhcpcd-3.1.4)

media-libs/libpng-1.2.19

media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r4 

media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r3

net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3 

net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r2

sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8-r1

sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8

sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1

sys-apps/kbd-1.13

sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5

sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r4

app-arch/tar-1.18-r2

app-arch/tar-1.18-r1

sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7

sys-libs/readline-5.2_p4

sys-apps/util-linux-2.13

sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r7

app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha34

app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha32

app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.2

app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.1

sys-devel/binutils-2.18

sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.18

media-libs/freetype-2.3.5-r1

media-libs/freetype-2.3.5

app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r2

app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1

media-video/realplayer-10.0.9

media-video/realplayer-10.0.8-r2

sys-fs/udev-115 

sys-fs/udev-114-r1

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r5 

net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r2

net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r1

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e-r2

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e-r1

net-misc/curl-7.17.0_pre20070828

net-misc/curl-7.16.467

dev-lang/python-2.5.1-r2

media-libs/mutagen-1.12

media-libs/mutagen-1.11

dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.20-r1

dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.20

gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.5

gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3

media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824

media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070814

net-print/hplip-2.7.7-r2

net-print/hplip-2.7.7

kde-base/kpdf-3.5.7-r2

kde-base/kpdf-3.5.7-r1

sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2

sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r1

app-editors/vim-core-7.1.087

app-editors/vim-core-7.1.042

app-editors/vim-7.1.087

app-editors/vim-7.1.042

dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p36-r4

dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p36-r3
```

old version below new version

don't have a iptables firewall even though iptables in installed.

the link light is one of the major things i keep any eye on since that will turn on once the NIC driver loads

don't use etc-update i use dispatch-conf

tried downgrading udev which also allowed me to change the config files back to the previous version. (i don't mess with the udev configs the defaults work for me) and rebooted but that didn't work either.

EDIT: just did an emerge -e on both system and world rebooted after each and still nothing.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Is your clock sync? Yesterday i have some issue like yours. When i fixed my clock skew and restarted eth0, voila!

(double checked, bad date or time, restarted eth0, no connectivity) Why? I dont know.

Regards.

----------

## F-0_ICE

even though i do use ntp for my clock my hardware clock is still accurate date and all funny thing is i just updated my x86 box and i had no problems with its NIC. even though its older its the same chipset and driver as the one on my amd64 box   :Confused:  as a very temporary workaround i moved my wireless card to the amd64 box and it does work. but due to heating problems i can't keep the card in here forever.

i have synced and updated using the wireless card but none of the updates fixed it. 

so thats it i have used every trick i can think of and i am out of ideas.

i'll wait for more suggestions from everyone here. 

thanks for all the help so far.

EDIT: don't ask why but now it works. i synced and did an update  to only three packages: libevent, util-linux, and xine-lib. no config updates were needed and even after rebooting it still didn't work. 

i really hate a phantom problem like this since it is nearly impossible to find a cause or solution. thanks again to those who lended their assistance.

----------

## F-0_ICE

ok i can't say i wasn't expecting it but it the NIC is dead again same symptoms as before did a sync last night let world update overnight and set it to shutdown when done. woke up started the box up and everything worked fine. rebooted to windows a few hours later to update my ipod then rebooted to gentoo and NIC was dead. thats literally everything that happened. the only thing i can thinks of providing now is the dmesg output. maybe some here may noticed something funny.

```
Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 (root@ICE-64) (gcc version 4.2.0 (Gentoo 4.2.0 p1.4)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Sep 2 22:00:53 EDT 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef3000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 261872) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F8650, 0014 (r0 HP-CPC)

ACPI: RSDT 3FEF3040, 0034 (r1 HP-CPC AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 3FEF30C0, 0084 (r2 HP-CPC AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 3FEF31C0, 3C4E (r1 HP-CPC AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 3FEF0000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 3FEF6F40, 0188 (r1 HP-CPC POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

ACPI: MCFG 3FEF7140, 003C (r1 HP-CPC AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC 3FEF6E80, 0068 (r1 HP-CPC AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fef0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 261872) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fef0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   261872

On node 0 totalpages: 261775

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1276 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2667 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 3524 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 254252 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:a0100000)

PERCPU: Allocating 33096 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 256919

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 1989.874 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ ad96000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 1027260k/1047488k available (2948k kernel code, 19840k reserved, 1186k data, 324k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3982.01 BogoMIPS (lpj=1991007)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Freeing SMP alternatives: 25k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12436712

Detected 12.436 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3980.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=1990426)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=182

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x228-0x22f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6d has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fde00000-fdefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie03]

aer_init: AER service init fails - No ACPI _OSC support

aer: probe of 0000:00:02.0:pcie01 failed with error 1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf800-0xf807, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf808-0xf80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD1600JB-00REA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: selected mode 0x45

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HP DVD Writer 740b, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: ASUS DVD-E616P3H, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: selected mode 0x42

hdd: selected mode 0x42

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

sata_sil 0000:00:12.0: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

scsi0 : sata_sil

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xffffc200001e2080 ctl 0xffffc200001e208a bmdma 0xffffc200001e2000 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xffffc200001e20c0 ctl 0xffffc200001e20ca bmdma 0xffffc200001e2008 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: HDT722525DLA380, V44OA80A, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HDT722525DLA380  V44O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xfe02c000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, io mem 0xfe02e000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, io mem 0xfe02d000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 3-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x8

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 324k freed

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc200001ea000, 00:13:d3:59:21:6a, IRQ 20

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Found 0000:00:14.0 device

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 5004236k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:5004236k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00082156. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00082156.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00082156. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00082156.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00082156. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00082156.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00082156. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00082156.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

i2c-adapter i2c-0: found SMSC47M192 or compatible, version 2, stepping A0

smsc47m1: Found SMSC LPC47M15x/LPC47M192/LPC47M997

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00082156. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00082156.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00082156.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 0008203c. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 0008203c.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 0008203c.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 0008203c.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

NOTE: i saw the part on using pci=routeirq and tried it did not help.

i appreciate any help.

----------

## GNUtoo

are you directly connected to the internet?

mabe it's windows+your "router"

try liberating your dhcp lease in windows before closing your rebooting in linux

----------

## F-0_ICE

connected through two routers actually i my room be the wireless router the room with the modem has a wired router from which the wireless connects to statically.  the box with the problem nic is on my wireless router and is the only node connected to it for now.

i tried releasing the ip manually in windows before rebooting as you suggested but it didn't work. and i have tried removing the wireless router from the picture but no go there either none of my routers have displayed any signs of malfunction and operate flawlessly in windows. 

my other box has (which has gentoo but is not in use at the moment) has my wireless card and a nic that is not built in and is older than my problem one but uses the same driver (8139too) and i despite whatever updates i have done to it, has not had any problems.

thanks for the reply.

EDIT: kind of lucky that the forums come back online the same day this happens.

----------

## F-0_ICE

after some tinkering i noticed something. when the PC was shutdown the link light remained unlit. being curious as i am i connected my other box to the router when it was off and the light came on. after that  i decided to unplug the problem PC for a few seconds until the soft power light on the power supply went out. then i plugged it back in and the link light came on. now while i can't be certain this is a fix i will wait for this to occur again and perform the same steps as above. if that turns out to be the case i will close this thread.

also if anyone has any idea as to the possible cause to this problem i am all ears.

----------

## CKirocZ

See my post here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417440.html

maybe it'll help.

----------

## F-0_ICE

i just had it happen again and pulling the plug for a minute fixed it again as well. the trigger is obviously something to do with booting into windows. so for now i may have solved this and i will close the thread again for now. i mean the only reason i use windows is to play doom 3 or update my ipod. i'd would love to be able to play doom 3 in linux but right now i am not in the mood to deal with ati's poor linux support. as for the ipod i really wish apple would release a linux version of itunes.

and last but certainly not least, thanks to all for their help and suggestions.

----------

## F-0_ICE

i found the cause and a fix here in case anyone else has this problem.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448

----------

